# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  عادات أردنية

## Zhrt_ALm6r

*[fot1]عادات أردنية [/fot1]*

*إذا صار عنا عرس .... بنزمر*  
*إذا نجحلنا حدا بالتوجيهي ....... بنزمر*  
*قبل ما تفتح الإشارة الضوئية ... بنزمر* 
*بعد ما تفتح الإشارة ......كمان بنزمر*  
*على الدوار وعلى الكوربة على النزلة على الطلعة ...... كمان بنزمر*  
*إذا طول علينا الشرطي وهو موقفنا .... مشان نذكره بنزمر*  
*أما إذا حد كسر علينا بالغلط أو بالقصد ...... أكيد* 
*بنزمر*  
*أما اللي بتوقف سيارته قدامنا عطلانه ....... مش مشكلتنا بنزمر* 
*إذا طالعين من شارع فرعي لرئيسي بالليل أو بالنهار* 
*......بنزمر*  
*ويا عيني على سيارة الغاز ..... فاضي ملان بنزمر* 
*وإذا عجبتنا بنت ماشية بالشارع اوووووووووووووووه بنزمررررررر*  
*وإذا شفنا أبو فلان بالشارع وحبينا نقله مرحبا ..............* 
*بنزمر* 
*ولو قرر واحد منا يخفف عشان يمرر أحد المشاه .... كل اللي وراه* 
*بيزمر*  
*ويا حبيبي إذا فاز أحد المعجبين فيه أو فيها بالسوبر ستار أو* 
*ستار أكاديمي*  
*......بنطلع كلنا وبنزمر* 
*وطبعاً اذا فاز المنتخب بنطلع ......... نزمر*  
*لا أظن إنها ظاهرة اليس كذلك ؟!!!!!!*  
*لكن المفارقة هو انه اذا ارتفعت الأسعار كالوقود وإذا ارتفعت* 
*الضرائب*  
*وإذا زادت رواتب الكبار وبقيت على حالها رواتب الصغار*  
*وإذا زاد معدل البطالة مع وفود عماله .. اذا حصل* 
*كل هاد أو اكثر*  
*العجيب انه فجأة ما بطلعلنا صوت ولا ............... بنزمر*

----------


## The Gentle Man

واحنا واقفين بنزمر 

يسلموا زهرة المطر

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة المطر

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## دموع الورد

والله كله زوامير ب زوامير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة 
مالو التزمير حلو وبيعطي جو

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*العجيب انه فجأة ما بطلعلنا صوت ولا ............... بنزمر*



الله يعطيكي العافيه يا أخت ميسم

----------


## اسير الاردن

والله نفسي ازمرلك على الموضوع الرائع فعلا انو كلو بصير معنا بحياتنا اليوميه

----------


## دليلة

تيت تيت تيت

----------


## احمد العزايزة

يسلموووووو كتيييير امور حقيقية

----------

